# Can Demasoni breed with yellow labs?



## Boogiebugger (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a 55g with 23 Demasoni and 4 electric yellows and I had one fry show up that had a yellow body with blue striping. Any idea if these species can cross breed? The fish in the middle is the one I have a question about.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

They can cross breed, yes, but they usually don't.

How big is that fish? I'd let him color up for a bit (in a different tank preferably) and then if he doesn't look like the other Demasoni I'd cull him.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've never heard of them crossbreeding, but I suppose anything is possible.

The most likely reason for this, is that they were both spawning at the same time, and some of the sperm from one spawn accidentally floated in the tank to the other spawn.


----------



## Boogiebugger (Dec 4, 2007)

I assume the fish is about 2 months old...it's barely and inch long. It's the only fry I've ever had and it just showed up one day under a rock. By cull do you mean destroy or just put in a seperate tank. My daughter has a guppy tank maybe I can just put it there or donate it to the fish store in their African Cichlid mutt tanks.


----------



## ST33LR4T (Jul 12, 2006)

Boogiebugger said:


> I assume the fish is about 2 months old...it's barely and inch long. It's the only fry I've ever had and it just showed up one day under a rock. By cull do you mean destroy or just put in a seperate tank. My daughter has a guppy tank maybe I can just put it there or donate it to the fish store in their African Cichlid mutt tanks.


yes cull means destroy. we do not need anymore hybrids.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If you donate it to the fish store, it can be resold as who knows what. I discourage you from giving it back to the fish store or to anyone who would breed it. If the hybrid fish is a female, then your problem isn't so bad - just don't keep any fry from her. If it's a male, you don't know what this hybrid may want to breed with, so it's best to remove it from the tank if you wish to salvage any fry.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Cull does NOT mean destroy... let's not change the definition of words just to make a point...

Cull means remove from the breeding pool and this may include destroying the individuals, though does not necessarily. E.g. I culled a male hybrid fish I had simply by tossing him in with Catfish to eat any fry that he may have fathered...


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

im strongly against killing fish so i would just put it in another tank with other hybrids and if it mated reap on the fry, because they will be the best of other malawis showing in there colours.
whats more All MALAWI come from one species so its just there evolution,


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If you put it in your daughter's guppy tank, kiss the guppies goodbye!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

billijaywest said:


> im strongly against killing fish so i would just put it in another tank with other hybrids and if it mated reap on the fry, because they will be the best of other malawis showing in there colours.
> whats more All MALAWI come from one species so its just there evolution,


Can you post any reason for the points you've made above? Any information that suggests that hybrids x hybrids will produce the "best of other malawis" or that reversing evolution 180 degrees is just more evolution?

If not, why bring up an old topic with a reply without adding new information? The post before yours was more than a month ago.

Why is it that we always see these posts saying "don't kill it" without ever answering the obvious question "What do you do when there are more mutt fry than you have physical room in your home since we all know that these are VERY prolific little fish? "

Always the same old tired posts about hybrids... "they're fine", "they're bad"...

at least DISCUSS the topic if you start speaking to the topic. Make a point, back it up, let your words speak for themselves. Sheesh!


----------



## danhoy (Feb 10, 2008)

I just had a tank of fry which I noticed about 4 dem/yellow hybreds. I have Dems, yellow, and aceis in the tank. I've had over 200 fry from this tank and this is the first time I've seen it. I'm assuming as someone stated above the two groups were mating too close to each other. I have a hybred tank to house any I either pick up with tank purchases or instances like this. Unfortunately I lost my fry tank unexpectedly last night. I'm still not sure why but everything was dead this morning, lost about 40 1/2 fry.


----------



## Boogiebugger (Dec 4, 2007)

I just couldn't get rid of the fish because it looks so original. Bright blue stripes on a yellow body. I figure if it just stays in my tank and I don't sell any of the fry I've had since I'm all good.


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Boogiebugger Can you post a pic of the fish now. I would be interested in seeing what it turned out to look like.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

I want a close-up.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Reading back over this thread, with only 4 yellow labs, it is very possible that you do not have a male yellow lab, and all future fry from those 4 will be hybrids, as well.


----------

